
Show HN: Repository of queries to Hacker News - anton_tarasenko
https://github.com/antontarasenko/smq
======
anton_tarasenko
This repo includes basic queries like those used by "Top Books on Amazon Based
on Links in Hacker News Comments"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10924741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10924741)).

Previous discussions about HN's dataset on BigQuery:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10440502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10440502) * [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10979365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10979365)

Apart from these queries, what do you want to know about NH content?

------
michael_h
note to author: imdb.com is the 'Internet Movie Database'

